

A new kind of neutrino? - gjm11
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/11/101102185722.htm

======
gjm11
Latest results from the Mini-BOONE project at Fermilab suggest the existence
of a previously undetected form of neutrino, and also asymmetry between matter
and antimatter ("CP symmetry violation").

Could turn out to be wrong, of course, but it would need changes to the
Standard Model if it were right.

[EDITED TO ADD ...]

Abstract of paper at Physical Review Letters:
<http://prl.aps.org/abstract/PRL/v105/i18/e181801>

Presentation of what may be the same experimental results: [http://www-
boone.fnal.gov/slides-talks/conf-talk/vdwater/vdw...](http://www-
boone.fnal.gov/slides-talks/conf-talk/vdwater/vdwater_neutrino2010.pdf)

